# Corsair H100I intel Backplate



## RushoR (19. November 2013)

Hi Leute ich wollte heute meine H100I auf Mein Intel schrauben aber leider fehlt da was am Backplate woher kann ich das beziehen


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2013)

Direkt bei Corsair oder beim Händler komplett tauschen lassen.


----------



## RushoR (19. November 2013)

Wie mach ich das am besten ? ich möchte ja nicht die Ganze H100I zur Corsair senden 
was cool Wer von Corsair wenn die mir so backplate einfach sende


----------



## Stueppi (19. November 2013)

Mit einer email an den Support.


----------



## Chaule (19. November 2013)

Corsair ist da sehr kulant.
Einfach ne Mail schreiben.
Ich glaub, dass einzige was die sehen möchten ist der Kaufbeleg.


----------



## RushoR (19. November 2013)

Danke für die infos hab da mal so rma dings gemacht


----------



## Bluebeard (20. November 2013)

Alles richtig gemacht. Wir werden uns schon darum kümmern. Ist ja ein Unding das so ein essentielles Teil gefehlt hat. Bisher ist mir das auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## RushoR (21. November 2013)

RMA ist zeit dem 19.11 Raus


----------



## Bluebeard (21. November 2013)

Abhilfe ist Unterwegs! Sorry für die Wartezeit.


----------

